# own Brighty K



## alzak (16 Mar 2010)

Hi

Does anyone know how to make own Brighty K ferts from dry salt?

Big Thank You for any advice

Albert


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Mar 2010)

there's a recipe on Aquaessentials page for using Potassium Carbonate



> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/potassium-carbonate-250g-p-1240.html
> 
> A solution of 20g K2CO3 + water to make a 500ml will yield something similar to Brighty K.
> 
> This solution first turns milky but then clears up to look like Brighty K.


----------



## alzak (16 Mar 2010)

Hi 
Thanks for that

Anyone use a potassium carbonate like replacement of brighty k?
How about results?


----------



## ceg4048 (16 Mar 2010)

Hi,
   The active ingredient in Brighty K is simply the ionic form of Potassium (K+) which can be had by a variety of dry powder sources, not the least of which is Potassium Nitrate (KNO3) used extensively in PMDD and EI dosing. There is no magic involved. The plant doesn't care one way or the other, so there will be no difference in growth/health performance.

If you search around you'll find a few threads which discuss Brighty K such as this one => ADA Brighty K

The following thread discusses the function of Potassium.
Lack of Potassium

Cheers,


----------

